# How to Calculate 0-60 time?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Jordysport said:


> also struggling to find the peak power for the Warp 9 motor at 144v.


Hi Jordy,

Take the current limit of your controller, multiply that times the battery voltage at that current and then take 85% of that figure to account for motor efficiency. That will give you a close approximation of peak motor output power.

Example:

Controller current limit = 500 A.

Battery voltage at 500 A. V = 144V - 0.04 Ohms * 500A = 124 V. That is an estimate of battery voltage including sag.

500 A * 124 V = 62 kW. Input power to the motor.

62 kW * 0.85 = 52.7 kW. Output power from the motor. 

52.7kW/0.745 = 70.7 hp.

Should be pretty close.

major


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

major said:


> Hi Jordy,
> 
> Take the current limit of your controller, multiply that times the battery voltage at that current and then take 85% of that figure to account for motor efficiency. That will give you a close approximation of peak motor output power.
> 
> ...


thanks major, thats the kinda numbers i was estimating around 78hp i had it, so that gives me a 0-60 time of 7.14 seconds.  very quick. btw my battery pack will be lithium (TS) if that makes any difference.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Jordysport said:


> thanks major, thats the kinda numbers i was estimating around 78hp i had it, so that gives me a 0-60 time of 7.14 seconds.  very quick. btw my battery pack will be lithium (TS) if that makes any difference.


Yeah, you have to substitute your actual battery voltage and resistance numbers. Also, your actual current limit. Motor efficiency may vary, could be lower, like 80%.

Realize this is just a peak power figure and will occur for just a fraction of a second if you are accelerating past that point. Power will be proportionally lower at speeds lower than which peak power occurs. And then power will reduce after peak is realized and you increase speed from there.

Regards,

major


----------

